# Azra Naheed (Superior) Medical College 2012 Intake



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I visited the admissions officer at superior today and he offered me confirmed admission. Pay 6 lacs donation and get accepted. The rest of the fee structure is the same as a local student. Is this a good offer? The cost is cheap because I'm a foreign student and I've seen school with a much higher price tag. Is azra naheed a good med school? He basically said that if I don't feel that I can get admission on merit, then I can try confirmed admission. He also offered me admission as an overseas candidate and as a foreign one. Some advice please!


----------



## zani (Sep 13, 2012)

heyyy,,, everyone...i got 764 marks in FSC ..so please tell me can i get admission in any of private medical college in lahore......


Moderator's Edit: Please read the forum rules and refrain from typing like this. Use proper spelling and punctuation when writing on this site. There is no need for excessive commas or periods after a sentence. Any future posts like this will be deleted. Thank you!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

zani said:


> heyyy,,, everyone...i got 764 marks in FSC ..so please tell me can i get admission in any of private medical college in lahore......
> 
> 
> Moderator's Edit: Please read the forum rules and refrain from typing like this. Use proper spelling and punctuation when writing on this site. There is no need for excessive commas or periods after a sentence. Any future posts like this will be deleted. Thank you!


Azra naheed will probably offer you confirmed admission as well. Just get good marks in the entrance tests and you could get admission to other schools on merit.


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

are you sure this donation amount will be only for the first year or every new we will have to pay them these extra charges ?


----------



## ranamalook (Nov 13, 2014)

Usman Shahzad said:


> are you sure this donation amount will be only for the first year or every new we will have to pay them these extra charges ?


brother the donation is paid only for the 1st year


----------

